# E&M Coding Help for CPC



## Jenniflower30 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I was wondering if anyone had any helpful tips/suggestions. I am having a hard time making evaluation and management coding make sense. I am once again studying for the CPC test. I have roughly a month left. I want to no it really good. But the best i have figured out seems to be if the patient is established or new. I have the practice exams, and as i am taking them i am choosing a code of lower levels. In the CPT book there are evaluation and management tables that just make no sense to me. I am totally confused. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I just dont see how i am going to pass unless i memorize how many ROS, HPI, etc have been met. How do i make it make sense?


----------



## Lamon Willis (Nov 11, 2012)

*Website you need to visit*

Go visit this website http://emuniversity.com/.  There are plenty of free courses, videos, and everything you need, plus downloadable tools to help which you will need, such as audit tools.


----------



## Anitha Lingala (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I can help you learn the E&M coding and prepare you for the exam, which I had done in the past and doing the same currently with another set of coders.


----------



## Jenniflower30 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you guys!!! Any and all help is really appreciated!


----------



## rsheets (Nov 14, 2012)

There is good info in the CCO Medical Coding Certification Q & A Webinars, specifically in August and Sept 2012.  You can find out more about how to access the replays of all the Q & A webinars here: Replay Club

Laureen Jandroep, CPC, CPC-I uses her "Locate your HEM in time process" in the videos and explains the level of difficulty of E/M questions that are common on the CPC Board Exam.

The live webinars are free, by the way.   One is coming up Nov 15 8pm Eastern.  Sign up at CodingCertification.Org.


----------

